# Anyway to play avi file on my tivo?



## rwatson119 (Jan 31, 2002)

I have some home video AVI files on my computer is there anyway to stream or transfer them to my tivo to watch?

Thanks


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## rwatson119 (Jan 31, 2002)

Thank tried it and works great!


----------

